

Simple node.js compatibility layer for vert.x (work in progress) - 1SaltwaterC
https://github.com/nelsonsilva/node.vert.x

======
Uchikoma
A little explanation in the README would be nice.

------
wamatt
vert.x seems to be a node.js like solution running on the JVM (as opposed to
V8), offering multi-core concurrency.

It doesn't appear to have any significant traction yet, but that may be
because it's fairly new.

------
grayrest
If you're considering this, be aware that writing JS that takes advantage of
new JS language features in v8 and not present in IE/Rhino is not considered
bad form in the node.js community. Also, Rhino is ~50x slower than v8, which
doesn't show up in microbenchmarks but probably will if you write any real
code with this.

I'm waiting for Nashorn to try messing with vert.x/js but that still seems to
be in stealh mode.

~~~
olegp
Last I heard Rhino master was about 10x slower on average, not 50. For most
real world applications it doesn't make much of a difference, since you spend
most of the time waiting on I/O. Here are some benchmarks I put together
comparing V8 (Node) to Rhino (RingoJS): <https://github.com/olegp/common-
node#benchmarks>

------
olegp
I've implemented the inverse of this with Common Node
(<http://olegp.github.com/common-node/>). Common Node lets you run synchronous
looking code compatible with RingoJS (server side JavaScript on the JVM) on
Node.

